# hydroponic substrate



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what do u think about it for the planted tank?
it looks very good and feels harder then ADA substrate for example










here is a few words about it:
http://www.oekotau.com/en/st_en_hydro.htm


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The only problem you'll face is that it floats.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi raul, are u sure? cause i think its the same product (same company for sure) 
http://www.aquaclay.de/engl/index.htm
if its not the same product, what could b the difference?


----------

